# Gary Graffman



## Albert7

Just found his complete RCA/Columbia box set recordings at the public library. So excited to try to listen to it.

Also found out that he played for the Woody Allen Manhattan soundtrack. Love that movie!

Any other fans?


----------



## Triplets

The Beethoven Op. 110/111 in that box was my introduction to those great pieces. I bought the box just for that disc, as it had never been released on CD before. There are many other fine recordings in that set, particularly Rach/2, the Beethoven and Prokofiev 3rd Concertos, and the Chopin Ballades.


----------



## Albert7

Indeed that box set is a treasure trove of relatively unknown gems. I am going to listen to it after I plow through Scott Ross .


----------



## PetrB

Still the pianist in my 'first choice' go-to recordings of the Prokofiev Piano Concerti Nos. 1 and 3 (with the Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell, conducting.


----------



## JACE

albert, as you dig into that set, you might also want to check out Graffman's autobiography, _I Really Should Be Practicing_. It's a fascinating read.










Incidentally, I really like Graffman's recording of Tchaikovsky's less-frequently-heard Second & Third Piano Concertos.


----------



## aajj

PetrB said:


> Still the pianist in my 'first choice' go-to recordings of the Prokofiev Piano Concerti Nos. 1 and 3 (with the Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell, conducting.


Yes to that! These are the greatest i've heard of these wonderful concertos. The 'Great Performances' CD also includes the 3rd sonata, a fine bonus.


----------



## PeteW

aajj said:


> Yes to that! These are the greatest i've heard of these wonderful concertos. The 'Great Performances' CD also includes the 3rd sonata, a fine bonus.


Thankyou. I have somewhere on Great Performances vinyl Gary Graffman playing Rachmaninov 2nd concerto and Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini- never been able to find it on CD. It was definitely a great performance.


----------



## PeteW

JACE said:


> albert, as you dig into that set, you might also want to check out Graffman's autobiography, _I Really Should Be Practicing_. It's a fascinating read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may make a purchase of that book, thankyou.
> 
> Incidentally, I really like Graffman's recording of Tchaikovsky's less-frequently-heard Second & Third Piano Concertos.


I may purchase that book, thankyou.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## DavidA

This set of Graffman's is tremendous! What a great pianist!


----------



## Triplets

PeteW said:


> I may purchase that book, thankyou.


Ditto. That Tchaikovsky PC disc is one of the highlights of the box


----------



## D Smith

PeteW said:


> Thankyou. I have somewhere on Great Performances vinyl Gary Graffman playing Rachmaninov 2nd concerto and Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini- never been able to find it on CD. It was definitely a great performance.


This is still in print as far as I know on CD. Certainly has been my go to performance for these works for years.


----------



## Albert7

Heard the box set partially but had to return it back to the library due to excessive scratches . Sad story that peeps don't take care of stuff.


----------



## PeteW

D Smith said:


> This is still in print as far as I know on CD. Certainly has been my go to performance for these works for years.


That's the one, Thankyou! I must track this down on CD then!


----------



## Vaneyes

Still teaching and performing (one-hand) at age 86. Amongst his students were Bang Bang and the lovely Yuja Wang.:tiphat:


----------

